# Some pics from an Inchape showroom...



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Some pics from Audi Inchape.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting, can never get too many pics


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Jace... what is a TTR? Haven't come across that model before?
Or do you mean TT Roadster?

:?


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Jace... what is a TTR? Haven't come across that model before?
> 
> :?


Roadster


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

MJ05LLY said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Jace... what is a TTR? Haven't come across that model before?
> ...


Ah... just got it!

:wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Must say the Mk3 pictured looks... well... kind of dull!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TTR = roadster

TTC = coupe

Audi use this on their own order confirmation (did on mine anyway)


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

S-Line? Any pics of the front?


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Must say the Mk3 pictured looks... well... kind of dull!


David; funny how we`re all different mate (  ), but as soon as I saw these pics, I was thinking "wow.......just WOW !"

I do prefer the TT in red to any other colour, but to me, it looks like a Mk1 and Mk2 rolled into one, and they just couldn`t have done it better !! 8)


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

tt3600 said:


> S-Line? Any pics of the front?


Red S Line from a previous showing:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

dextter said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Must say the Mk3 pictured looks... well... kind of dull!
> ...


Maybe in the flesh...?
I still don't like the angular look, too far removed from the curves of its predecessors, but also not different enough to stand out. I think they thought angular was the right direction to go in but I would have stuck with the curves and gone more extreme. Hard to picture I know! :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

dextter said:


> I do prefer the TT in red to any other colour, but to me, it looks like a Mk1 and Mk2 rolled into one, and they just couldn`t have done it better !! 8)


Now you mention it that does sum it up well. They do seem to have captured features from both the Mk1 and the Mk2. Whether that makes it better than either of them I remain to be convinced, but perhaps I need to seem one in the flesh, or better still on the road, before I make my mind up.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

The dashboard looks so bland and ugly! Grey lump of urghhh, looks a bit like an ironing board!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

The frond end makes me think on an angry person about to exact vengeance upon somebody!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Denty said:


> The dashboard looks so bland and ugly! Grey lump of urghhh, looks a bit like an ironing board!


...no, no, a WING... it's supposed to be like an aircraft's wing, can't you see!? :roll:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Denty said:


> The dashboard looks so bland and ugly! Grey lump of urghhh, looks a bit like an ironing board!


It's actually a wing didn't you know, well that's what Audi say it is 

But yeah, you could probably get the lady to iron the shirt on that dash if you're in a hurry in the morning.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > S-Line? Any pics of the front?
> ...


Can you imagine the RS, it will look so mean and bad ass.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

If I end up in a TT it will most likely be a TTS Coupe. And for me the front view of this car is one of it's best angles.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Just annoyed they are playing with the TDi spec again, like before it was not till the last phase of the model they released the TDi Quattro with S-tronic (the model I have)

They are at it again, I get the push for the "Ultra" models like the TDi they are offering, but why not offer the full fat version for those of us who want that. :?

I will probably move away from the TT Roadster now and get something else, maybe a guilty please..... SQ5 ??


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Jace said:


> I will probably move away from the TT Roadster now and get something else, maybe a guilty please..... SQ5 ??


Why not wait for the TT Offroad? It was in the Audi magazine this month. Is it on its way?

408 BHP
0-60 in 5.2
123 miles per gallon

See:

http://green.autoblog.com/2014/04/19/au ... ro-powert/






:wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Jace said:


> Just annoyed they are playing with the TDi spec again, like before it was not till the last phase of the model they released the TDi Quattro with S-tronic (the model I have)
> 
> They are at it again, I get the push for the "Ultra" models like the TDi they are offering, but why not offer the full fat version for those of us who want that. :?
> 
> I will probably move away from the TT Roadster now and get something else, maybe a guilty please..... SQ5 ??


VW are launching a new twin turbo version of the 2.0 TDI in the upcoming Passat - 240PS, so a good 30% more power

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen ... eration-8/



> High-tech TDI with 240 PS. A technical highlight is the most powerful four-cylinder turbodiesel direct injection engine (TDI) ever offered by Volkswagen: a new 2.0-litre bi-turbo engine with 176 kW / 240 PS, which consumes just 5.3 l/100 (equates to 139 g/km CO2). With this engine, the Saloon reaches a top speed of 240 km/h; in the Estate it is 238 km/h. Due to its high maximum torque of 500 Nm, the 240 PS Passat will be equipped with a 4MOTION all-wheel drive system and a 7-speed DSG.


If it rolls out to other models and marques in the group, then I could maybe see the Ultra taking the low end TDI option, with a Quattro Bi-TDI being offered as well


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

phope said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > Just annoyed they are playing with the TDi spec again, like before it was not till the last phase of the model they released the TDi Quattro with S-tronic (the model I have)
> ...


Aye, I've seen this on World Car fans as well. I can see the "200BHP 2.0TDi" (another TDi ready for deployment apparently) being used in the TT but not the Bi-Turbo though, it would be nice if they did.

It's annoying though, they could have offered the 184ps TDi with Quattro and S-Tronic like on the A3 and A4. I would be putting money down for that spec if they had released it. Its the push on "Ultra" that has done this, yes its a good technology and I welcome the innovation but at least give the choice for those who want the full fat version.

Oh well.

I do like that Bi-TDi though!

Had an A6 loan car whilst mine was serviced, it had the 3.0 Bi-TDi...... Awesome!


----------

